# Leave it to Rogers!! (Replacement iPhone story)



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a funny story for ya's. On Saturday I called iPhone technical support to get a replacement for my faulty iPhone. (Battery is really bad on it lately). They were more than accommodating and said they will ship one out first thing Monday morning (today). So all is fine and dandy, I can live with the battery for a couple more days. 

Here's the kicker... About an hour ago, I went to make myself a bite to eat, pick up my iPhone, and all I notice is the signal bars completely went out and then said No Service?!?! Ummm ok... I tried taking out the SIM and putting it back... nothing. Tried restarting the phone, plugging it into iTunes... nothing. 

So what happened? Well, after about 5 minutes of playing around with it, it was clear that something happened. Luckily I leave right next door to Rogers Video, so I go over there and ask the guy WTF is going on with my iPhone!?!? 

Turns out, Rogers replaced the IMEI and SIM CARD on my account, with the one from the replacement phone that I'm only due to get at the end of the week! What the hell!! If this would have happened while they were closed, I'd be without a phone and without a way to even contact Rogers because they killed the iPhone I'm still using!!

Well within about 15 mins the guy had mine activated and working again... but all I can say is... 

LEAVE IT TO ROGERS!! :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

New Rogers motto:

WE ARE NOT AFRAID TO MAKE MISTAKES AND LEARN FROM THEM!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> New Rogers motto:
> 
> WE ARE NOT AFRAID TO MAKE MISTAKES AND LEARN FROM THEM!


Let me fix that...



> New Rogers motto:
> 
> WE ARE NOT AFRAID TO MAKE MISTAKES AND BLAME YOU FOR THEM!


A few years ago I was moving, so scheduled via their online service a move of my highspeed internet. They turned off my modem a week before the move, and couldn't turn it back on for 4 days!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

When I called in to give the IMEI of my replacement iPhone to them, the guy thought I was from a different planet.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

And why is it that we are all on Rogers? Ah yes... cause no other carrier is GSM compatible in Canada... go figure! Fido doesn't count, they're a smaller version of Rogers. Needless to say, some of the mistake they've made with me in the past 4 years have been inexcusable. Same thing happened to me when moving a few months ago. 

Their slogan should be "Rogers, give us another chance and don't blame the incompetent fools that work for us"


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, apart from that hickup on Monday with my iPhone having No Service. Received my brand new replacement yesterday, and I'm noticing a HUGE difference in both call quality, and bugs that were giving me problems on my first iphone aren't present on this one. 

Pretty impressed with how fast this all took place.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Rounder said:


> Well, apart from that hickup on Monday with my iPhone having No Service. Received my brand new replacement yesterday, and I'm noticing a HUGE difference in both call quality, and bugs that were giving me problems on my first iphone aren't present on this one.
> 
> Pretty impressed with how fast this all took place.


Did they end up trying to charge you for the broken phone?

I got my replacement months ago but they still have a $630 plus tax for my broken one that they claim have not got back.


----------



## animaspartan (Dec 5, 2008)

mailing costs? who pays?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

animaspartan said:


> mailing costs? who pays?


Rogers paid for shipping with mine. You put the broken phone in the replacement box and UPS picks it up.

Also: this exact thing happened to me. I even asked if it would happen, and they said no. But it did. I had to get a new sim card at the Rogers store while I waited for my replacement to come.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> Let me fix that...


GT!!

I have not seen you around in any of the threads I've been reading in quite a while!

You were missed, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> GT!!
> 
> I have not seen you around in any of the threads I've been reading in quite a while!
> 
> You were missed, mi amigo.


Uh, chas_m, maybe you should have looked at the date of that gt post you got so excited about.


----------



## JohnnyDiggMe (May 19, 2009)

*I like Rogers*

Hey, just some props for the people at Rogers.

I had some dust under the glass layer of the iPhone I've had since launch. It was very noticeable in sunlight, and was getting worse as time went on.

I called Rogers, and after a few hiccups getting me to the right person, I spoke to an iPhone Customer Service Rep, who said they would send me a replacement that I would swap out for mine, after hearing about the dust.

It took 3 business days, and the courier arrived with it. 

They've provided a postage-paid UPS bag, which I'll use to put my old phone in tomorrow, once my phone erases itself.

I'm a happy Rogers customer.

J


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't say the same 

once I made a deal with rogers to extend my contract for a discounted phone , I got the phone , didn't like it and returned it the first day.

upgraded to a better phone , they were supposed to credit or charge me appropriately , they charged me for both phones, they said I should have called earlier to argue the charge, then after several calls they said the phone I got should not have been sold at that price and they charged me $100 more , those employees are bottom of the barrel and are in another country , or just arrived. I had to argue for months to get it cleared up , all because of a useless CSR.

today when I call about problems they still ask how the V635 is going , which I dumped 4 years ago.

Aside from that, the rogers goof in my neighborhood comes to the door every few months to ask if I want cable .

The freelance solicitors come to the door to ask if I have bell or other services if I don't have rogers and don't go away for a long time , and most of the time it is a pushy lowlife salesman, like those ones they featured on CBC with the military camp approach tactics to sell you hydro. did everyone see the lady who was lying and threatening the home owner and then she denied it and got booked when they showed her the hidden cam , well she comes to my place every year representing rogers.

5 more months until contract is up


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

*replacement IPHone from Rogers*

Who determines whether your IPHone battery is so bad that you can get a new iphone. Mine has been lousy but I never thought that would be enough reason they would give me a new one. 
Also, how long is the replacement warranty. I have lost all my paperwork


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Janeymac said:


> Who determines whether your IPHone battery is so bad that you can get a new iphone. Mine has been lousy but I never thought that would be enough reason they would give me a new one.
> Also, how long is the replacement warranty. I have lost all my paperwork


if it's the 3g rogers iphone you'd still be covered by the 1 year warranty since i think they came out last july.

If you're close to an apple store the fastest thing would be to make an appointment with a genius and bring it in. if your battery is truly bad they can give you a refurbished replacement right away.


----------

